# Molly takes a dive!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So.... I've just finished dosing my traces in my big 125g tank. I take this opportunity to get some trapped leaves out of my plants in the front. I get my big tweezers and get leaf after leaf out of the tank. Unbeknown to me, Molly, my cat, is sitting on the sofa arm watching my tweezers go in and out of the tank. All at once I see a flash of white on my left, hear a big splash and see Molly swimming for all she's worth trying to grab onto anything to get out of the tank! [smilie=p: Lucky for her I was right there! [smilie=d: She's grabbing for anything, my lights, the side!... I quickly reached in and pulled out a dripping cat! [smilie=l: Water went everywhere! I had a towel on the floor in front of the tank so grabbed that and wrapped her up. Since she has puffy dense fur the water didn't have time to soak her through and through. Here she is feeling quite indignant, trying to dry herself. Notice her tail?

[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/3846482822_7142525b98_m.jpg[/IMG]









Here's a px of the couch and tank. You can see where she jumped from!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Molly tanks a dive!*

I always love it when the cat falls in...

mine does it about once a year or so at night while getting a drink.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Molly tanks a dive!*

Ha! I can't believe one of my 2 cats hasn't taken a dip yet in my open-top tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Luckily none of our cats have taken a dip but some have gone paw fishing.

Nice layout.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Rjfurbank - maybe there's always a first time... 

Tab - sounds like they don't learn there lesson! O my!

Thanks Newt! - I think I'm gonna have to think twice next time I do tank maintenance. I never would have guessed she would do this! I'll have to keep an eye out for her from now on.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey is that a 20 gal. long?

You got to see when all of my 5 dogs jump together in the tank during cleaning! I usually find myself inside the tank too trying to throw them out.

--Nikolay


----------

